# Curing with the C-Vault?



## Wooderson420 (Feb 6, 2013)

has anyone used the C-Vault to cure their flowers? they advertise a "perfect" 62% humidity http://www.thecvault.com/


----------



## zVice (Feb 6, 2013)

interesting to see if this actually works


----------



## unohu69 (Feb 6, 2013)

intrigued im sure...


----------



## Moon Goblin (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe you want 10-13% moister content. I assume, the 62% humidity pack is to add moisture to already dry cannabis.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Feb 6, 2013)

The ideal moisture content for a marijuana bud would be 30% from what I've read. I'm not sure if 62% is ideal but I'd assume anything higher than 30 is plausible.


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Feb 6, 2013)

40 to 50 % when drying is what I do and it works every time.


----------



## Moon Goblin (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;41iAQyAwNcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41iAQyAwNcU&amp;list=UUwRMyxaMYcyJvDLZvKpHDrA&amp; index=1[/video]


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 6, 2013)

Curing is an art. Interesting product. If the packs last a decent amount of time I'd have no problem paying 50-75 for a few of the large and xl cvaults. 

LOL "You can even put Mexican bullshit in here". 

I'm sold. Last gimmick I fell for were smart pots and they have done wonders for my grows.


----------



## Wooderson420 (Feb 6, 2013)

I wonder if you can use the patented62% 2-way humidity control paks with a jar or bucket that isn't stainless steel and doesn't cost 100 bucks?


----------



## zVice (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd suggest reading this 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/514841-perfect-cure-every-time.html



Wooderson420 said:


> I wonder if you can use the patented62% 2-way humidity control paks with a jar or bucket that isn't stainless steel and doesn't cost 100 bucks?


----------



## Kite High (Feb 7, 2013)

Wooderson420 said:


> I wonder if you can use the patented62% 2-way humidity control paks with a jar or bucket that isn't stainless steel and doesn't cost 100 bucks?


yes it is what I do


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 7, 2013)

Wooderson420 said:


> I wonder if you can use the patented62% 2-way humidity control paks with a jar or bucket that isn't stainless steel and doesn't cost 100 bucks?


Ya, these products are defintely not neccessary, but I think I will try them out. Over-priced? Yes.


----------



## Wooderson420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> Ya, these products are defintely not neccessary, but I think I will try them out. Over-priced? Yes.


 I'm not saying I wouldn't drop the cash on some of these Babies, but I feel like a sealed 5 gallon from Lowe's is like 6 bucks with the Lid.. Velcro one of those humidity Paks inside..? I wonder if it would do about the same?


----------



## Wooderson420 (Feb 7, 2013)

Kite High said:


> yes it is what I do


How do you do it?


----------



## Gmz (Feb 7, 2013)

So you can put freshly trimmed buds in that thing and it will perfectly dry them out? I want one!


----------



## Wooderson420 (Feb 10, 2013)

well I've got one ordered, so will see.....


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 10, 2013)

For future reference, 

The only reason these work well is because of the Boveda Humidipak.

We use the Humidipaks for our cigar vaults. They work wonders. 


All this is, Is an air tight container made by a company that found a way to make money using another companies product (Boveda) 

They make the Boveda Humidipaks in 4gram packs that you can just velcro right to the underside of a mason jar lid and it does the exact same thing as the c-vault.


----------



## unohu69 (Feb 10, 2013)

ya but these do have a kool factor to themselves. the latching lids are nice, as is the light blocking stainless. overpriced? meh, maybe....


----------



## Number216 (Feb 10, 2013)

He is SO HIGH in that video xDDDD but its an interesting product.


----------



## drolove (Feb 10, 2013)

once you drop below 55% curing stops and cant be started back up even if moisture is added. those little packs that come with it keep the RH at 62% by removing and adding moisture as needed. if you guys were smart you wouldnt even be looking at the prices of their kits and would just buy the little packs that go in the containers and use your own container.


----------



## Wooderson420 (Feb 10, 2013)

FlightSchool said:


> For future reference,
> 
> The only reason these work well is because of the Boveda Humidipak.
> 
> ...


That what I was thinking, thanks for the info of course after I ordered a small one! Lol


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 11, 2013)

drolove said:


> once you drop below 55% curing stops and cant be started back up even if moisture is added. those little packs that come with it keep the RH at 62% by removing and adding moisture as needed. if you guys were smart you wouldnt even be looking at the prices of their kits and would just buy the little packs that go in the containers and use your own container.


Yes, this is the route I will be going.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 11, 2013)

drolove said:


> once you drop below 55% curing stops and cant be started back up even if moisture is added. those little packs that come with it keep the RH at 62% by removing and adding moisture as needed. if you guys were smart you wouldnt even be looking at the prices of their kits and would just buy the little packs that go in the containers and use your own container.


What gram size would one want? At 420packaging.com it's saying use a 4 gram pack for 4 grams of herb, an 8 gram pack for 8 grams of herb. Is this just nonsense advertising to sell more or do I need to actually buy a 60 gram pack for a single mason jar?


----------



## drolove (Feb 11, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> What gram size would one want? At 420packaging.com it's saying use a 4 gram pack for 4 grams of herb, an 8 gram pack for 8 grams of herb. Is this just nonsense advertising to sell more or do I need to actually buy a 60 gram pack for a single mason jar?


i would get several small ones and add to the desired amount calculating with a humidimeter


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 11, 2013)

4 gram packets are what will fit in the lid of a mason jar.

8 grams are too big unless you have a gallon jar and/or willing to lose space in your jar/have it touching your buds

best price is on amazon.



edit 

you will be using about 3 4 gram packets per 3/4 ounce


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 11, 2013)

Wooderson420 said:


> That what I was thinking, thanks for the info of course after I ordered a small one! Lol



lol sorry mate I didn't see this thread in time. They are cool canisters none the less, My point was don't go out and buy $100 worth of them because they're not needed.


----------



## unohu69 (Feb 11, 2013)

how long do the packets last ?


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 11, 2013)

They have a 3 month life span


----------



## Wooderson420 (Feb 11, 2013)

How big of Pak would you use on a Halfgallon or a One Gallon jar?


----------



## ilovethegreen (Feb 16, 2013)

i bought one and im pleased but not impressed. work perfectly like its supposed to, but its no better than a half gallon mason jar 3/4 full and a large humidipack


----------



## BellaSGreene (Mar 23, 2013)

I have and they are awesome! I started using them to store (there's nothing better) but with my last harvey I'm using them to cure. So far so good! I like a slow cure. It's been 3 weeks and they are living up to their name. Only burping once a week. It's not really even burping, it's checking on the progress.


----------



## BellaSGreene (Mar 23, 2013)

Cvaults are very affordable. I got a small one for cheap! (like $25 think)


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm curing my grow right now. One thing I don't like to do, is move the buds around or shake the jar to expose air to the buds that are at the bottom, or that are stuck to the other buds. This gets the entire jar full of the "Sticky" I want to stay on the buds, and, if I take the buds out the trics leave their sticky on the surface where I might lay them down to separate them.

My theory is this; find a way to cure with as LITTLE bud movement as possible. 

I'm considering on my next round trying this: Find a nice big, flat glass container with a good solid sealing top. Then, lay my buds down flat and separated, keeping my fucking hands off of the MJ. Simply remove the lid to burp or expose the buds to air, reseal it, and wait for the next cycle.

The buds I have right now are so incredibly dank, every surface they have touched, they have left some potency there. Trying to eliminate this would seem to be a good thing.

Anyone else have ideas about this?


----------



## jitter (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.bovedainc.com/store/herbal/boveda-60g/. Bottom of page shows grams needed for storage of herb.


----------



## MoJobud (Jul 10, 2013)

FYI, cvault is a Korean kimchi storage container with a logo etched on the top. Depending on where you live you can find similar containers at Korean grocery or home stores. 

And yes a 5 gal homedepot bucket / spin on lid works just fine.


----------



## Green Toke (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll be buying a few of these come harvest, seems like a great way to get a perfect cure and a perfect way to store long term. 
It's literally a fill and forget system for curing.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Sep 25, 2013)

Guitar Man said:


> I'm curing my grow right now. One thing I don't like to do, is move the buds around or shake the jar to expose air to the buds that are at the bottom, or that are stuck to the other buds. This gets the entire jar full of the "Sticky" I want to stay on the buds, and, if I take the buds out the trics leave their sticky on the surface where I might lay them down to separate them.
> 
> My theory is this; find a way to cure with as LITTLE bud movement as possible.
> 
> ...


pissing in the ocean comes to mind.
is the unmeasurable amount of trichs you lose on the bowl even worth thinking about?


----------

